# FWC Survey



## Jason M

I encourage you to watch the video and fill out the survey for reds, trout and snook. 





__





Free Online Survey Software by SurveyMonkey: Closed Survey


This survey is currently closed. Please contact the author of this survey for further assistance.




www.surveymonkey.com






FWC is asking for input so I think it's worth putting your two cents in. I'm in the camp that we should let the managers do their job and if that means keeping the season closed than do it, if it means opening or partial opening than do that.


----------



## Flycastangler

Done, thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Jason M

FYI. The video has netting surveys for Charlotte Harbor, Sarasota Bay and Tampa Bay for reds, trout and snook.

Worth the watch. Reds and snook are doing okay but trout are still struggling


----------



## FSUDrew99

Now they need do get a survey going for Jax!


----------



## tailwalk

Done, thanks!


----------



## krash

Wish they'd survey the Atlantic off Broward coast for Dolphin (Mahi to some). Fishing for them has been down, far down, for the past several years. Seems like the Dolphin somehow just bypass N. Dade and Broward County and come back in somewhere North of Pompano.


----------



## Cortezgal

Jason M said:


> FYI. The video has netting surveys for Charlotte Harbor, Sarasota Bay and Tampa Bay for reds, trout and snook.
> 
> Worth the watch. Reds and snook are doing okay but trout are still struggling


I fished yesterday in Sarasota Bay, caught a lot of healthy looking trout. Fished the flats in North Sarasota Bay, saw lots of bait, but no Reds or Snook.


----------



## Tom DeBruin

The red tide survey is closed. But in Port Charlotte I see dead fish everywhere belly up. The canal I am on stinks with dead fish. So sad to see this. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## FLmatt

krash said:


> Wish they'd survey the Atlantic off Broward coast for Dolphin (Mahi to some). Fishing for them has been down, far down, for the past several years. Seems like the Dolphin somehow just bypass N. Dade and Broward County and come back in somewhere North of Pompano.


They need to do something. The mahi fishery off of south FL has been decimated. I grew up fishing offshore in Palm Beach and Broward and still go back down there to fish quite a bit and everyone I know has noted the decline of the mahi fishing. My dad has been fishing offshore there since the 1960s and has decades worth of log books of every fishing trip. Looking back through them, you can tell that in the last five years, the numbers of mahi we catch each year has fallen significantly. The amount and size of fish that the regulations allow per day is insane.


----------



## Jason M

FLmatt said:


> They need to do something. The mahi fishery off of south FL has been decimated. I grew up fishing offshore in Palm Beach and Broward and still go back down there to fish quite a bit and everyone I know has noted the decline of the mahi fishing. My dad has been fishing offshore there since the 1960s and has decades worth of log books of every fishing trip. Looking back through them, you can tell that in the last five years, the numbers of mahi we catch each year has fallen significantly. The amount and size of fish that the regulations allow per day is insane.


I've been fishing with Captain Scott Hamilton for almost two decades and the consensus is that the dolphin fishing has been bad for at least 5 years. It's going to take a Caribbean wide solution I think.


----------



## krash

Jason M said:


> I've been fishing with Captain Scott Hamilton for almost two decades and the consensus is that the dolphin fishing has been bad for at least 5 years. It's going to take a Caribbean wide solution I think.


It seems, at least in my non-scientific opinon, that the Keys are still about as good as ever.. the dolphin are just avoidiing dade and broward counties.. fishing for them is still good on the other side (Bahamas side of the Gulf Stream), then they come back to the western side of the stream up near Palm beach county... I'm thinking our water is tainted.


----------



## firecat1981

I'm good with keeping the inshore slam closed for a while yet. Especially since we won't know the full extent of Piney Point until after summer.


----------



## Jason M

krash said:


> It seems, at least in my non-scientific opinon, that the Keys are still about as good as ever.. the dolphin are just avoidiing dade and broward counties.. fishing for them is still good on the other side (Bahamas side of the Gulf Stream), then they come back to the western side of the stream up near Palm beach county... I'm thinking our water is tainted.


Captain Scott fishes out of Palm Beach and Jupiter and it's been slow there for a while. I don't think the Keys has been that great either.


----------



## mwolaver

Tom DeBruin said:


> The red tide survey is closed. But in Port Charlotte I see dead fish everywhere belly up. The canal I am on stinks with dead fish. So sad to see this. Anyone else seeing this?


I found several articles in your local papers yesterday about the fish kill in your area. Always differing opinions....BS. They continue to use the term "naturally occurring" but fail to see the impacts from pollution due to runoff, etc. I hope this is just a small area and short-lived.


----------



## krash

mwolaver said:


> I found several articles in your local papers yesterday about the fish kill in your area. Always differing opinions....BS. They continue to use the term "naturally occurring" but fail to see the impacts from pollution due to runoff, etc. I hope this is just a small area and short-lived.


If you continue to eat or breathe poisons the "naturally occurring" process is sometimes you die.


----------



## Papa

FLmatt said:


> They need to do something. The mahi fishery off of south FL has been decimated. I grew up fishing offshore in Palm Beach and Broward and still go back down there to fish quite a bit and everyone I know has noted the decline of the mahi fishing. My dad has been fishing offshore there since the 1960s and has decades worth of log books of every fishing trip. Looking back through them, you can tell that in the last five years, the numbers of mahi we catch each year has fallen significantly. The amount and size of fish that the regulations allow per day is insane.


I grew up in that area, biggest problem is the absence of bait. Palm beach county use to have acres of sardines and cigar minnows in the spring and summer, now they are gone. You are lucky to find any size schools of sardines. Also Palm Beach county waters are filthy thick with bull sharks, hundreds of them.


----------



## Papa

mwolaver said:


> I found several articles in your local papers yesterday about the fish kill in your area. Always differing opinions....BS. They continue to use the term "naturally occurring" but fail to see the impacts from pollution due to runoff, etc. I hope this is just a small area and short-lived.


RED TIDE IS NATURALLY OCCURING. ALGEA BLOOMS ARE NOT. 
I am 65 years old and Remember my eyes burning fishing off Captiva at age 5 with my Dad. Red Tide has been there before man and be there when we are gone.


----------



## Papa

krash said:


> It seems, at least in my non-scientific opinon, that the Keys are still about as good as ever.. the dolphin are just avoidiing dade and broward counties.. fishing for them is still good on the other side (Bahamas side of the Gulf Stream), then they come back to the western side of the stream up near Palm beach county... I'm thinking our water is tainted.


Sardines are gone, no bait no fish


----------



## mwolaver

Papa said:


> RED TIDE IS NATURALLY OCCURING. ALGEA BLOOMS ARE NOT.
> I am 65 years old and Remember my eyes burning fishing off Captiva at age 5 with my Dad. Red Tide has been there before man and be there when we are gone.


I am not arguing that it is a natural organism. I do argue that these blooms are "fed" by our run-off. If news articles simply state "these things are natural and just occur, nothing we can do here", they are misrepresenting the issues. My parents honeymooned on Sanibel in 1960. We spent many, many family vacations there. Many of us have long, personal histories with that area.


----------



## Papa

mwolaver said:


> I am not arguing that it is a natural organism. I do argue that these blooms are "fed" by our run-off. If news articles simply state "these things are natural and just occur, nothing we can do here", they are misrepresenting the issues. My parents honeymooned on Sanibel in 1960. We spent many, many family vacations there. Many of us have long, personal histories with that area.


I believe you are confusing red tide with algea blooms. Red tide is a natural phenomenon and ALGEA blooms are not. I agree ALGEA blooms are “man made” due to nitrogen’s, phosphates etc from lawn fertilizers, cow pastures etc. I was born and raised in Lee county (Punta Rassa) and blooms are simply a product of every body wanting to move to Florida, yes it’s over population caused mainly by transplanted residents, there is not enough of us crackers to creat the problem. I am 65 and I also have a long history, red tide has always been part of the history, ALGEA BLOOMS HAVE NOT.


----------



## mwolaver

Papa said:


> I believe you are confusing red tide with algea blooms. Red tide is a natural phenomenon and ALGEA blooms are not. I agree ALGEA blooms are “man made” due to nitrogen’s, phosphates etc from lawn fertilizers, cow pastures etc. I was born and raised in Lee county (Punta Rassa) and blooms are simply a product of every body wanting to move to Florida, yes it’s over population caused mainly by transplanted residents, there is not enough of us crackers to creat the problem. I am 65 and I also have a long history, red tide has always been part of the history, ALGEA BLOOMS HAVE NOT.


From the FWC red tide page:
A red tide, or harmful *algal bloom*, is a higher-than-normal concentration of a microscopic alga (plantlike organism). In Florida and the Gulf of Mexico, the species that causes most red tides is _Karenia brevis_, often abbreviated _as K. brevis_


----------



## Papa

mwolaver said:


> From the FWC red tide page:
> A red tide, or harmful *algal bloom*, is a higher-than-normal concentration of a microscopic alga (plantlike organism). In Florida and the Gulf of Mexico, the species that causes most red tides is _Karenia brevis_, often abbreviated _as K. brevis_


Ok, yes, it is an ALGEA bloom. But a naturally occuring bloom. The green blooms that are occuring from freshwater runoff from lake o the st lucie and caloosahatchee are not naturally occuring. These are two totally different events. You are still confusing the two and there causes it seems. The red tides have been around forever while the blooms from “pollution” have not and is an ever growing problem in south Florida. You can stop the GREEN RUNOFF blooms you will never stop red tide.


----------



## Papa

Papa said:


> Ok, yes, it is an ALGEA bloom. But a naturally occuring bloom. The green blooms that are occuring from freshwater runoff from lake o the st lucie and caloosahatchee are not naturally occuring. These are two totally different events. You are still confusing the two and there causes it seems. The red tides have been around forever while the blooms from “pollution” have not and is an ever growing problem in south Florida. You can stop the GREEN RUNOFF blooms you will never stop red tide.


Oh and by the way Those same “biologists“ you cite went against their own science and reduced the Redfish harvest amount from 2 to 1 fish. They admittedly made the change contrary to the study that said the stocks were fine here in Crystal River. They admitted that the commissioners made the decision on the words of Charter captains who live and work from Mexico beach to Pensacola. Everything is about politics and money so what is written today was not what the truth was 25 years ago and won’t be the truth 25 years from now LOL.


----------



## spc7669

mwolaver said:


> From the FWC red tide page:
> A red tide, or harmful *algal bloom*, is a higher-than-normal concentration of a microscopic alga (plantlike organism). In Florida and the Gulf of Mexico, the species that causes most red tides is _Karenia brevis_, often abbreviated _as K. brevis_


So the red tide is caused by a Karen. Go figure.


----------



## Papa

spc7669 said:


> So the red tide is caused by a Karen. Go figure.


Yep all her makeup and hair products goin down the drain!


----------



## mwolaver

#Papa, I will only try to explain myself one more time. Red tide and "green runoff blooms" as you call them are both made up of naturally occurring algae. I'm sure you can find small colonies of green algae anytime. Yes, red tide has been documented since at least the 1800s. My point is that both of these naturally occurring events are made worse by pollution. Any bloom can be fed by our pollution, as it provides nutrients. When the news stories brush off widespread fish death due to red tide as "simply a naturally occurring event", they are misleading most of the population. That's all. My quote from FWC was simply a scientific quote to show you that red tide is made up of algae; I don't have many good things to say about the FWC, other than they are trying to please too many groups. So no, I'm not confused about red tide and algae. Have a good day.


----------



## Papa

mwolaver said:


> #Papa, I will only try to explain myself one more time. Red tide and "green runoff blooms" as you call them are both made up of naturally occurring algae. I'm sure you can find small colonies of green algae anytime. Yes, red tide has been documented since at least the 1800s. My point is that both of these naturally occurring events are made worse by pollution. Any bloom can be fed by our pollution, as it provides nutrients. When the news stories brush off widespread fish death due to red tide as "simply a naturally occurring event", they are misleading most of the population. That's all. My quote from FWC was simply a scientific quote to show you that red tide is made up of algae; I don't have many good things to say about the FWC, other than they are trying to please too many groups. So no, I'm not confused about red tide and algae. Have a good day.


I have an idea? Lets eliminate 50% of the humans on the planet. Then the rest of us can drive electric outboard powere skiffs while wearing covid masks. Oh and by the way the sky is falling…..


----------

